# Let’s See Your Metal Guitars



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

So far this seems like mostly a classic rock crowd. There must be some metal heads here. What are you playing?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2018)

It's been years since I've played metal. 80's.
Arthritis has persuaded me to get more into the blues. lol.

That's me with the V


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

All my guitars are my metal guitars.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

All my guitars are wood guitars.

Maybe I don't understand the question.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that's tricky, because when i was a metal player, what was called metal then is not what they call metal now. i don't know if i am indeed still a metal head, or if i'm demoted to hard rock. but either way, when i play megadeth, or judas priest, metallica, skid row, ratt, iron maiden, i still FEEL metal. and i play this:


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Mooh said:


> All my guitars are wood guitars.
> 
> Maybe I don't understand the question.


I came in to say exactly this. Leaving disappointed that I wasn't first.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If anyone's looking, I have a friend who builds aluminum necks in NH.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Budda said:


> All my guitars are my metal guitars.


If there was a way to “love” a post, this would get that.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Guess it depends on the genre of Metal you're talking. I can play anything from Maiden to Opeth on everything here.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Dorian2 not true, everyone knows you cant play opeth unless its on a martin or a prs .


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> If anyone's looking, I have a friend who builds aluminum necks in NH.


Travis Bean/Kramer style? Or more updated designs?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> Travis Bean/Kramer style? Or more updated designs?


I dont know that you can effectively craft an aluminum neck without using that style haha. Either way yes, that's how they look.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

does anyone remember the thread "can you play metal on a strat?". it had a zillion pages, and at times was very entertaining. this thread reminded me of that one.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I still have some… HNG^%$


Screaming for Vengeance Baby !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2018)

cheezyridr said:


> "can you play metal on a strat?"


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Can you play metal on a Strat?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Can you play metal on a Strat?


not metal


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> not metal


Aluminum?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> not metal


Non conductive certainly.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> Can you play metal on a Strat?


Iron Maiden and Nile vote "yes"


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Aluminum?


dunno, still too useful I’d say



LanceT said:


> Non conductive certainly.


yea, that’s the right direction. poorly conductive maybe. something that is flashy but makes you sick. gives you that bloated greasy feeling. arsenic? mercury?


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Honestly guys, I was hoping for some serious gear porn here and I feel like I’ve been given National Geographic instead of Hustler.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, some of those 'lost tribe' issues were no slouches. But just to show we're not all so mean .......... my mod'd Korean Dean Z.











I just restrung this and played it at the Halloween party. The guitar, a tribute to the late great Dimebag, just seems so 'Halloween'.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Delores Streisand said:


> Honestly guys, I was hoping for some serious gear porn here and I feel like I’ve been given National Geographic instead of Hustler.


Welcome to the internet, where derailments are the norm


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

vadsy said:


> not metal


Except he's considered the originator of neoclassical metal. Having said that, personally I wouldn't consider him metal. Or worth listening to.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been into Metal my entire life pretty much and I still don't know what a "Metal" guitar is. I'm pretty sure every guitar under the sun, including Classicals, have been used in Metal. I'll just assume you're looking for the ESPs, Deans, BC Rich's, Kramer etc style, but some of those are specific to the style of Metal being played s well. Not trying to split hairs or throw the thread into a "Genres of Metal through the Ages - by Sam Dunn" thingy. I'm just very unclear what someone else's "Metal" is compared to mine. I've never personally equated Metal with the type of guitar being played, so there is that as well.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> Except he's considered the originator of neoclassical metal. Having said that, personally I wouldn't consider him metal. Or worth listening to.


I will agree with you on all points except I can usually take 30 to 45 seconds of his playing and often enjoy his interviews.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I will agree with you on all points except I can usually take 30 to 45 seconds of his playing and often enjoy his interviews.


So 30,000 to 45,000 notes. That's quite tolerant, IME.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> So 30,000 to 45,000 notes. That's quite tolerant, IME.


I'm an incredibility tolerant individual, pretty sure its obvious actually so I don't even know why I'm saying it.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

I am not really sure what Heavy Metal is or even was. I recall when some music was starting to be known as 'heavy'. When I was about 12 I was trying to learn a super heavy song called In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida. lol I remember in my little circle of know-nothing kid friends 'Sunshine of Your Love' was considered heavy. Not sure where these notions came from, but it was probably the radio.

Then Sabbath, Zeppelin, Purple, Uriah Heep etc. I believe were considered Heavy Metal. Would it be accurate to say a lot changed in that world when Ron Jarzombek started Blotted Science and using a twelve-tone scale? I have been following along a little bit and I think Djent might be considered Heavy Metal these days? 

Anyway, I still have a 'Metal' guitar I bought in '88...at least I think they were considered Metal guitars. 1988 Kramer Stagemaster in flip-flop white. I am the original owner and it is my longest standing weapon of mass distortion.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What is different between metal of the 80s and the metal of now. I consider what most mainstream classic rock stations play now I call pop classic rock. Most of those stations will play Sandman and some others too. So,.........


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

@Delores Streisand - love your handle.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> What is different between metal of the 80s and the metal of now. I consider what most mainstream classic rock stations play now I call pop classic rock. Most of those stations will play Sandman and some others too. So,.........


Metal now: typically more production, tuned lower, some whole subsections rely on trendy gear to stay relevant... there's a lot different haha.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Budda said:


> Metal now: typically more production, tuned lower, some whole subsections rely on trendy gear to stay relevant... there's a lot different haha.


The added production & reliance on trendy gear is a very unmetal approach.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> What is different between metal of the 80s and the metal of now. I consider what most mainstream classic rock stations play now I call pop classic rock. Most of those stations will play Sandman and some others too. So,.........


Similar to what @Budda said, much of the music is a lot more “sludgier” vs. the 80s. Nowadays singers tend to head to the lower registers to summon Satan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2018)

Map of Metal


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Delores Streisand said:


> Honestly guys, I was hoping for some serious gear porn here and I feel like I’ve been given National Geographic instead of Hustler.


but, at least you still got nipples



gtrguy said:


> Except he's considered the originator of neoclassical metal. Having said that, personally I wouldn't consider him metal. Or worth listening to.


i think ritchie blackmore might have something to say about that... although he DOES seem to have an opinion on everything and everyone.


here are a couple of more "metalesque" guitars i've owned in the past:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like National Geographic


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Map of Metal


Listening to the song 'Black Sabbath' again I have decided the b5 and Ozzy's vocals are still pretty scary. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2018)

There are times when they do mellow out though.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Budda said:


> Welcome to the internet, where derailments are the norm


Me:
“I’m really into wristwatches. Anyone else? Show me what you have.”

The Internet:
“Here’s my pocket watch...”
“Here’s a picture of grandfather clocks I found online...”
“You’re INTO them? Like you want to have sex with them?”
“I don’t care about time. What does time really mean anyway?”
“You mean you’re inside one? Like you live in them? I don’t understand.”
“I just look at my phone when I need the time.”
“What kind of phone do you have?”
“iPhone 8.”
“I have the 7. Is the 8 worth upgrading?”
“Does anyone have a good recipe for BBQ sauce?”


----------



## NoEncores (Sep 23, 2018)

a lot of the most active members have seen my favourite guitar before here but when in Rome....








it's a 2018 Jackson Pro Soloist


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I think I paid about $80 to get this airbrushed onto my old Ibanez


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Delores Streisand said:


> Me:
> “I’m really into wristwatches. Anyone else? Show me what you have.”
> 
> The Internet:
> ...


No, but Sweet Baby Ray’s is great for making pulled pork in the crock pot. You can buy it very cheaply at Walmart.

“OMG I can’t believe you support those crooks!”
“It’s not slave labour if those families need those wages to survive.”
“They need to unionize!!!”
“Who? The kids?? Or Walmart?”
“They can’t afford to pay union dues!”
“Does that BBQ sauce come in a gluten-free version?”

At least since this is a CDN forum there are no posts blaming Obama for everything.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

This was mine many moons ago.

Jackson Professional Limited (Dinky?)
Don’t quite recall the model but the translucent red body was gorgeous and the neck was really smooth. Frets were big.



















Traded in 1996 at a music shop in West Edmonton Mall for a new Godin LGX.

Anyone on the forum have this guitar?


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

laristotle said:


> There are times when they do mellow out though.


LOL...hilarious...nice find.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

When I was 15, I thought Zeppelin was Metal. I'm 56. I still have all their records, which I cherish. Pink Floyd "Echos". But that was it. At the time, I got my rock from Chuck, and I got my Roll from Hendrix. Square eh? Time and place. 

I tried to go deep into roots; Robert Johnson; Woody Guthrie; Louis Jordan; Jazz. Only recently have I been thinking about all the metal bands I grew up with in the 70's and 80's. Oh yes, I heard it all. Ratt, Jefferson Starship, Motley Crue, and Van Halen, etc. 

I'm a guitar player, so I like to hear awesome guitar playing. Absolutely. I just could never get behind the Lyric. I aged out.

Having typed all this... there was a pink, one slanted hum bucker, Super Strat type "Carvin" type guitar in my local pawn shop window for a while. I seriously thought of buying it to bring to my next gig. It screamed finger tapping ( or whatever you kids call it). I'm sure I could have plunked out " love in vain" on it. Cheers.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Does this count?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I’ve never really played metal, but even in the day when I was into a bit heavier stuff, I never found pointy “metal” guitars particulary attractive.

I do have a Jackson that I built from parts. It has a pointy headstock, but I used it for classic rock and original rock in a 70s sort of style.

With the coil taps, this guitar can deliver a wide variety of tones. I suppose one could play metal on it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

zontar said:


> Does this count?


Only if Cheap Trick is Metal.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Only if Cheap Trick is Metal.


You mean system of a down right?


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

Here's a few of my current "metal" guitars.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Budda said:


> You mean system of a down right?


Daron Malakian (sp?)...good call.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Rozz said:


> Daron Malakian (sp?)...good call.


Yep. Probably a few others outside the mainstream markets too.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Adcandour said:


> I think I paid about $80 to get this airbrushed onto my old Ibanez
> 
> 
> View attachment 230842
> View attachment 230844


What are those pickups?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

BSTheTech said:


> What are those pickups?


They are called q-tuners. I believe these were the High Z model


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

bw66 said:


> Only if Cheap Trick is Metal.


paul gilbert says no


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Are PRS guitars pointy?


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

StratCat said:


> Are PRS guitars pointy?


Pointy? No.

Metal? More than capable.

...assuming you play metal with it.

If you play blues with it while wearing sandals and socks, no, yours is not a metal guitar.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Only if Cheap Trick is Metal.


Rick Nielsen didn't play an iceman--he played a Greco Mirage.
(Okay, they look the same, but have different pickups & some of the hardware as well. They were made in the same factories)
I've played metal on it.


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

I've got a few super strats that could be considered 'metal'. I certainly get my fill of 80s glam licks in on them...


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

Continued.....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

VanillaTrice said:


> I've got a few super strats that could be considered 'metal'. I certainly get my fill of 80s glam licks in on them...


Nice collection. Love the Floyds.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

This is all I've been using lately. One tuned to C and one standard.

The cheap Ltd has been beating out the charvel lately. Surprisingly more versatile with factory pups and coil tap.

Minus the Floyd my tele is still my real main shredder... 













Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Poser Metal counts


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Love the scream finish! 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

used to have this:


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Love the concept and the sound bytes @TVvoodoo . Great job on those really cool guitars.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for kind words fellas, I love a good guitar project!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

This is what passes for metal (more like shred) around these parts- A trio of Japanese made super strats.









1993 Ibanez 540S LTD, 1986 Kramer Focus 1000, 1989 RG750


----------



## NoEncores (Sep 23, 2018)

TheYanChamp said:


> This is all I've been using lately. One tuned to C and one standard.
> 
> The cheap Ltd has been beating out the charvel lately. Surprisingly more versatile with factory pups and coil tap.
> 
> ...


there's something about a reverse headstock that really emphasizes that LTD as a shredder. sweet line up!


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Delores Streisand said:


> If you play blues with it while wearing sandals and socks, no, yours is not a metal guitar.


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

It's not a traditional metal guitar per se, but it has a set of Fluence Moderns and is currently in drop C with a set of nyxl 11-56.. it does all the metal stuff I'm capable of(which isn't that much)









Side note.. I've never been able to photograph this guitar close to what it actually looks like in person.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Is that a studio? How is the clean vs high gain feel on those fluence pups? 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeban Ezz (Jan 19, 2018)

1984 Hondo H1 with set-neck. Silly but fun. Ugly but cool. I like it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Eyeban Ezz said:


> 1984 Hondo H1 with set-neck. Silly but fun. Ugly but cool. I like it.


And if you have an outdoor gig at a lake or a river you may be able to spear dinner...

Hey--not putting it down--if all guitars looked the same it would be boring.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't play a lot of metal but when I do its with my Chicago Blue Les Paul Traditional.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

My tribute to pre-Floyd rawk. Too much fun:


----------



## Eyeban Ezz (Jan 19, 2018)

zontar said:


> And if you have an outdoor gig at a lake or a river you may be able to spear dinner...
> 
> Hey--not putting it down--if all guitars looked the same it would be boring.


It could be used as a counterpart to this aquatic mammal decoy that also serves as a sonar emission detector, and can lead to humongous ping interception of potential marine dinners of a much greater scale.










Both are very dangerous and deadly weapons that should never be used without the supervision of a seasoned fish hunter. Just don't be seen with these in public or you may cause people to laugh hysterically at the site of such ridiculous looking pointy munitions of metal.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Eyeban Ezz said:


> It could be used as a counterpart to this aquatic mammal decoy that also serves as a sonar emission detector, and can lead to humongous ping interception of potential marine dinners of a much greater scale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that sucker’s really moving!


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

A few of mine...


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

A few more...


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

The only Kramers I kept...mainly for the LP scale on ebony...mahogany body w/Floyd... I grew up on LPs...


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

xbolt said:


> The only Kramers I kept...mainly for the LP scale on ebony...mahogany body w/Floyd... I grew up on LPs...


Sweet! I always lusted after a Nightswan...


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

xbolt said:


> The only Kramers I kept...mainly for the LP scale on ebony...mahogany body w/Floyd... I grew up on LPs...


Loving the Signatures, the Robins and the NightSwans. I still search eBay for Sigs and Robins on occasion.

Now you just need a Vandy to round things out.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I had this "metal guitar" back in the day. Not something you play in colder temps.!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I like how @xbolt doesnt post til these threads.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

xbolt said:


> The only Kramers I kept...mainly for the LP scale on ebony...mahogany body w/Floyd... I grew up on LPs...


these are 2 nice ones in a thread full of really cool guitars. i am curious about the pick up placement. what is the deal there? the neck pickup is waaayyyy back. what is that all about?


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> these are 2 nice ones in a thread full of really cool guitars. i am curious about the pick up placement. what is the deal there? the neck pickup is waaayyyy back. what is that all about?


I can't remember why Vivian Campbell spec'd it that way... probably because he didn't use/like a neck pickup at the time or maybe the 24 frets didn't leave enough space.

I use my white Swan and my Black Custom in an AIC Tribute









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2122589298024289


----------



## dbouchard (Nov 29, 2015)

xbolt said:


> A few more...


Nice! What's the orange guitar in the top row, on the right? 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I use the Dean and Charvel in a cover band...Actually mix it up and pull out different guitars all the time...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=220575135560610






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=258098044849965






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=365856277543836



I also play in a Soundgarden Tribute and with all the different tunings I'm usually taking 5 guitars with me...including an SG and some Robins. I was using an Epi in this clip...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1806163659476698


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

dbouchard said:


> Nice! What's the orange guitar in the top row, on the right?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


1985 Robin Artisan
They contracted Chushin Gakki to build 125 guitars (25 in 5 different finish colors)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

xbolt said:


> I can't remember why Vivian Campbell spec'd it that way...


the coolest of dio's guitar players, followed by craig goldy. viv campbell is much of why holy diver is so frickin awesome



xbolt said:


> I use the Dean and Charvel in a cover band...


that caddy sounds really good. holy shit, it reminds me of my buddy's dean. i've always wanted a caddilac and you're only making it worse


----------

